# ASUS P5BV-C/4L LGA 775 Intel 3200 ATX Server Motherboard

## mslinn

Has anyone had any problems or success with this mobo?  I'm thinking of purchasing one (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131228) and want to know of any driver issues, particularly X compatibility.

I am interested in this board because it supports lots of PATA and SATA drives, as well as seeming like it should be reasonably quick.  I am open to alternative suggestions (prefer Core 2 Duo.)  This would be for my home server, so it doesn't need to be the most powerful mobo, just reasonably fast, good value and very compatible.

----------

## cassiol

helooo

 according with website linux tested is compatibility. http://www.linux-tested.com/results/asus_p5bv-c4l.html

 maybe help you in your decision.

 is not tested with gentoo, but is a start point. 

 good luck.

----------

## mslinn

Anyone know of an X driver for the onboard XGI Z9s video chip?

----------

## cassiol

hellooo 

 has in portage x11-drivers/xf86-video-xgi

----------

## mslinn

I thought I'd first check out the video driver because I was not familiar with XGI drivers. I emerged the driver, and then read this rather disappointing news item:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=619&num=1

Then this:

http://www.michaellarabel.com/?k=blog&i=185

The man page says that the driver supports PCI and AGP video cards based on the following chipsets:

XGI5597/5598

XGI530/620

XGI6326/AGP/DVD

XGI300/305

XGI540

XGI630/730

XGI315/H/PRO

XGI550/551/552

XGI650/651/M650/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/740/741

XGI330 (Xabre)

XGI760

No mention of the Z9s chip set in the supported video cards, but maybe one or more of those cards is compatible with the Z9s chip.  I can't tell from the git log (http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/driver/xf86-video-xgi.git;a=shortlog) if the driver supports this chip.  Can anyone tell me more?  If video support is weak then this might not be a viable board for a home server.

----------

## cassiol

heloo

 searching in xgi website i found that.... http://www.xgitech.com/sd/sd_opensource.asp

----------

## mslinn

This did not exactly inspire confidence: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5971

----------

## cassiol

realyyy not inpere...

 this only works in x86 =(.

 i found that driver in asus website http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5BV-C/DRIVER/XGI_z9s_Linux_r11203.zip

 i download... has the compiled driver.... maybe that solve the trouble...

----------

## twister666

I decided to install gentoo on my server but the problem is that I have a video card that seems to be unsopported but works under centos, ubuntu, fedora. The motherboard is DSEB-DG with integrated video card Z9s.

----------

